# Cartoonie Moose



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

My Friend Luke McKay is a comic artist. He was kind enough to surprise me with this wonderful drawing of Moose tonight. 









To see more of Luke's work Check out these awesome webcomics!
http://www.balls2that.com/
http://roosterteethcomics.com/comics

   <3


----------



## odiakkoh (Apr 14, 2010)

Hahaha that is cute.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

haha, very cute! my fiance does web comics too.
http://mitchclem.com
(the my stupid life isn't appropriate for kids, the others are all all ages.)

i still think moose is the best name for a hedgie ever!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, that is very cute!


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

omg amanda! those comics were hilarious! i especially liked the pickle sandwich one. everytime my bf goes to subway he has to ask for more pickles at least 5 times and each time they'll only add 3 more tiny slices.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute and funny :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a great artist


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cute drawing!


nationofamanda said:


> i still think moose is the best name for a hedgie ever!


I totally agree!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

